# Is hardwood mulch safe?



## ReCursiveDescent (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't seem to find a definitive answer. Much appreciated!


----------



## Michael Soto (Feb 24, 2014)

pure 100% cypress mulch is the safest that i know of. plus it holds humidity really well. The thing about the hardwood mulch is that unless it has all the different types of trees listed in it then you can never know if it has any harmfull wood in it. plus alot of mulch have pestisides in them so you have to watch out for that.


----------



## ReCursiveDescent (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Stores in my area only seem to carry the cypress mulch blend, and on top of that supposedly it is not a sustainable resource. I haven't done extensive research on the subject, but I have heard/read that the cypress forests along the coast are somewhat at risk.

I'm hoping for a non-messy substitute without busting my wallet on pet store orchid bark.


----------



## Michael Soto (Feb 25, 2014)

i hear you there. I myself have been thinking of mixing in some organic soil and sand along with the mulch or those coco fibers.


----------



## Mootworm (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm really loving my soil, sand and coco mix. It smells great, holds humidity and is cheap as... well, dirt lol. If you're careful, it's not messy at all. Sure, a bit sticks to your tegu, but it brushes off quite easily. Just keep a shopvac handy


----------



## Michael Soto (Feb 27, 2014)

Mootworm said:


> I'm really loving my soil, sand and coco mix. It smells great, holds humidity and is cheap as... well, dirt lol. If you're careful, it's not messy at all. Sure, a bit sticks to your tegu, but it brushes off quite easily. Just keep a shopvac handy


 

Do you have what brands u us and the mix ratio you use? just trying to get an idea.


----------



## Mootworm (Feb 27, 2014)

Michael Soto said:


> Do you have what brands u us and the mix ratio you use? just trying to get an idea.



I think I used miracle grow organic soil, but it doesn't really matter what brand so long as it's natural and guaranteed pesticide free. For the sand, I just used some leftover play sand from home depot. Just make sure you wash the sand really well before putting it in the enclosure.

I didn't really have a set ratio, I just added stuff til I liked the texture  It's probably 60% dirt, 15% sand and 25% coco. I started out with a few bags of dirt mixed with 20 lbs or so of sand, and I kept adding bricks of coco til the mix wasn't too sandy and it clumped together nicely. Best of luck!


----------



## Michael Soto (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

